# Any news on the 'D400'?



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

Are there any rumours/updates regarding the Nikon D400? Maybe an aprox. price and release date? What do you expect in the D400?

This is what I want -
16-24MP DX Senson
7-9fps Continuous Shooting
Full weather sealing
Good High ISO
Large Buffer
No AA Filter
Good Video Mode

Are any of you waiting for the D400? Do you want one? I do... Hopefully it is announced soon!


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm the resident D400 guy.. your wants are pretty much what is rumored.. Nikonrumors posted a few weeks back that possibly the end of August announcement.. I have a thread further down the page about unicorns and UFOs...


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2013)

The D7100's specifications seem to be what was expected to be the D400.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> The D7100's specifications seem to be what was expected to be the D400.



Pretty much, yea. 
I had been holding out for years for a d300 replacement. Held off getting a d7000 in the hopes that it would happen. I wanted the 51 point AF system. The d7100 gave me everything i wanted except the full alloy body, which wasn't a huge deal. Neither is the slightly lessened FPS.


----------



## cgw (Jul 19, 2013)

Lots of speculative/feature wish list chatter here and elsewhere, so do we really need another D400 thread? Thom Hogan seems to be giving it a qualified "maybe."


----------



## Benco (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe that the D400 will appear at same time as domestic fusion reactors, teleporters and hoverboards hit the shelves.


----------



## runnah (Jul 19, 2013)

I got mine today in the mail...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> The D7100's specifications seem to be what was expected to be the D400.



Except for the dinky 6-shot (1-second) buffer and plastic build and tiny viewfinder with poor eye relief...

No, the D7100's specifications are not what was expected from a D400. The D7100 lacks the pro-style body controls, and the size and heft of a D300s. The proof is the fact that D300s buyers have in many,many cases, refused to buy D7000 or D7100 cameras because neither is a fit replacement for a D300s in actual use--mostly due to the incredibly tiny buffer.

Nikon D7100 Review | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## cowleystjames (Jul 19, 2013)

I ordered two D400 today instead of buying one D800 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowlands (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope it comes. I'm still in love with my D300 and my DX 17-55 F2.8. Don't want to be forced to go FX. At least not yet.
Give me a D400 to grow into later, and I'll keep my 17-55 F2.8 around and smile.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The D7100's specifications seem to be what was expected to be the D400.
> ...



Well aren't you a Ray of Sunshine 

I do agree that the D7100 comes up short on a few things but price wise, I'll probably switch to FX before investing in the next best DX camera. I mean we're starting to find the D600 for $1600 and you can pick up a used D700 for $1000-1200...add a new shutter for $200-300 and it's like new.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2013)

In actual use, the D7100 can shoot ONE SECOND'S worth of RAW files...wow...

That is totally, totally NOT what the typical D300s user wants...a lot of shooting situations last for multiple seconds...a six-frame RAW buffer is clearly an entry-level compromise, and if you read the complete review, you'll see that the actual inside-the-camera parts Nikon is using in the D7100 are hampering the camera's performance with only 45 Mb/sec write performance, so it has both a tiny buffer AND lousy write times, due to low-specification parts.

For people like Coastalcom, bird shooters, for example, a one-second buffer is...ridiculous. And then...the camera has been crippled with cheap parts in the write mechanism...and I think that's one of the main reason's he's still using his D300s...when you have to work to get into a shot, but then can only shoot six frames before the camera locks up, and then leisurely writes the images to the card, well...that camera is simply not the right tool for sequential photography unless you are willing to shoot in JPEG mode.

For many people, the D7100 is going to be a GREAT value, no doubt about it. But the move to 24 megapixel file size combined with low-specification write mechanism AND a six-frame buffer in RAW mode is a deal-killer for people used to a D300s or a D3-series body. That's why I expect a D400 to be announced this year. A camera that will be a true, semi-pro Nikon body, not a high-end entry-level camera. A high-performance, DX-format camera for serious users who expect really GOOD specifications.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> For people like Coastalcom, bird shooters, for example, a one-second buffer is...ridiculous. And then...the camera has been crippled with cheap parts in the write mechanism...and I think that's one of the main reason's he's still using his D300s...when you have to work to get into a shot, but then can only shoot six frames before the camera locks up, and then leisurely writes the images to the card, well...that camera is simply not the right tool for sequential photography unless you are willing to shoot in JPEG mode.
> 
> For many people, the D7100 is going to be a GREAT value, no doubt about it. But the move to 24 megapixel file size combined with low-specification write mechanism AND a six-frame buffer in RAW mode is a deal-killer for people used to a D300s or a D3-series body. That's why I expect a D400 to be announced this year. A camera that will be a true, semi-pro Nikon body, not a high-end entry-level camera. A high-performance, DX-format camera for serious users who expect really GOOD specifications.



Derrel, you know me too well   I agree the D7100 is a great camera for so many people, but I think I fall into the extreme category...  The build and durability is very important to me, I lay on beaches, slosh around in low tide mud, rain and snow and generally shoot in all kinds of environments that aren't camera friendly and I shoot almost every day.  Also the full metal body, including the lens mount is very important when I have 6 pounds of glass hanging off the front of the camera.  Sometimes Osprey Dive sequences take all 17 shots in my buffer and I would love to have even more, having less would not cut it.  Obviously the direct controls are also very important as things change fast in bird world....

For me full frame is not an option as the "crop factor" put many more pixels on the bird.  I think when this D400 is announced it will be much more than a D7100 sensor in a D300 body.  I foresee new technology that will be cutting edge for the next three years... just my humble opinion...


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 23, 2013)

Derrel said:


> In actual use, the D7100 can shoot ONE SECOND'S worth of RAW files...wow...
> 
> That is totally, totally NOT what the typical D300s user wants...a lot of shooting situations last for multiple seconds...a six-frame RAW buffer is clearly an entry-level compromise, and if you read the complete review, you'll see that the actual inside-the-camera parts Nikon is using in the D7100 are hampering the camera's performance with only 45 Mb/sec write performance, so it has both a tiny buffer AND lousy write times, due to low-specification parts.
> 
> ...



Oh I wasn't arguing with you, I just think the cost difference between the next Semi-pro DX camera is going to be pushing close to Nikon's entry level FX cameras. So my next move will be FX.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 23, 2013)

coastalconn;3010957
For me full frame is not an option as the "crop factor" put many more pixels on the bird.  I think when this D400 is announced it will be much more than a D7100 sensor in a D300 body.  I foresee new technology that will be cutting edge for the next three years... just my humble opinion...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now when you say crop factor, can you not achieve the same results from the D800 DX mode? I realize buying an FX camera only to shoot DX would be a waste, especially if Nikon doe release a D400. I'm just curious.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 23, 2013)

I say crop factor just to keep it simple, didn't want to get into a "field of view" type disussion.  The D800 is a great camera, but it is just not optimized for my style of shooting.  Yes, in "crop mode" you are effectively using a 16mp crop sensor on the D800 at 5 FPS I think.  It would be great to have the high ISO performance that the D800 offers,  My hope is if the D400 really exists it will come pretty close to the high ISO performance of the D800.  If Nikon had just taken the D800 sensor and physically cut it down to 16 mp and stuck it into a D300 body I would have been pumped....


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> coastalconn;3010957
> For me full frame is not an option as the "crop factor" put many more pixels on the bird.  I think when this D400 is announced it will be much more than a D7100 sensor in a D300 body.  I foresee new technology that will be cutting edge for the next three years... just my humble opinion...[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

I wonder though, at what price point would the D400 be at? the D7100 is $1200, and the D600 is $2000...
how much more would someone pay for a D400 over the D7100 (even being a little "better") before it just becomes a better option to go with the D600, or to save 
money getting the D7100 and get some better glass?

Is it  possible that Nikon is no longer going to differentiate between consumer/prosumer/pro bodies and just bridge the upper end consumer with what used to be the prosumer line? IE, a D7200 instead of a D400? 
If a D400 DOES come out, Im not sure it will be a big enough upgrade over the D7100 to make it worth trading up, (for me anyway) and if its too close in price to the D600 line, its almost better to just go to the FX line. 

I kinda think this is where Nikon is going. Push the former "prosumer" buyers into FX. the D600 is only a little bit more than the D300/300s was when it retailed new, as apposed to the HUGE price jump from the D300s to the D3 line.  
im still interested in seeing if Nikon plans on updating the Dx00 line, but since the D7100 pretty much gave me everything I needed, i cant complain too much if they dont do a D400.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2013)

Nikon is in many ways, inscrutable. The D7100 and D600 are built in the same assembly plant in Thailand, and share MANY of the same parts. Which keeps costs down, and increases both profit, and manufacturing efficiency, and reduces some supply problems with parts. I can see Nikon making a D400 based on the D800 body/chassis as well. I really think that Nikon has a pretty substantial reason to produce a "semi-pro" D400 body, with a deep buffer, and the ability to push data through the camera at high speed. Since the D4 is priced at a shade under $7k and is a 16 megapixel full-frame, I expect that a D400 would probably have to be a 24 MP crop-body,at minimum, to keep all potential buyers happy, and to leverage the crop-field advantage that so many long lens shooters actually LOVE about DX Nikons. With the D4 at 7K, there's a lot of price flexibility I think.

It could NOT be a 16MP DX sensor...pixel density would be insufficient on paper to even compete...the D3200,5200,and 7100 are all 24-MP DX cameras, so the D400 needs to have at the minimum, 24MP. And it needs a deep buffer, a minimum of 25 frames, with 29 to 30 even better. AND, unlike the D7100, the write mechanism needs to be a high-specification mechanism. DUAL storage cards are also a must-have I think. Great video is a must-have feature too I think, for sales success. It should offer Nikon Professional Services qualification too. Price? For all that goodness? $1899 to $2199 to start.


----------



## TheLost (Jul 23, 2013)

I will be impressed if Nikon can push ~30MB images files around in memory while sustaining ~7fps for over 2 seconds... and keep the price under $2k.   


I've got my D400 cash in hand...  the question is....  this fall will that cash buy a D400 or the D800.   I'm not spending more for a DX body then i can for a used/refub D800 (or a used D3s!).


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 23, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It could NOT be a 16MP DX sensor...pixel density would be insufficient on paper to even compete...the D3200,5200,and 7100 are all 24-MP DX cameras, so the D400 needs to have at the minimum, 24MP. And it needs a deep buffer, a minimum of 25 frames, with 29 to 30 even better. AND, unlike the D7100, the write mechanism needs to be a high-specification mechanism. DUAL storage cards are also a must-have I think. Great video is a must-have feature too I think, for sales success. It should offer Nikon Professional Services qualification too. Price? For all that goodness? $1899 to $2199 to start.



At this point it probably can't be 16mp.  I was kind of thinking if they had released it 1.5 years ago when the D800 came out.  The technology was there.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2013)

TheLost said:


> I will be impressed if Nikon can push ~30MB images files around in memory while sustaining ~7fps for over 2 seconds... and keep the price under $2k.
> 
> 
> I've got my D400 cash in hand...  the question is....  this fall will that cash buy a D400 or the D800.   I'm not spending more for a DX body then i can for a used/refub D800 (or a used D3s!).



I just found this tidbit on Thom Hogan's site. It's from a few days ago. It talks about a brand-new SD storage card Reading Tea Leaves in Things Like Card Introductions | byThom | Thom Hogan

which offers "UHS-II, and R260MB/s-W240MB/s. "    which I think qualifies as uber-fast read/write speeds...hmmm... he hints that this new card might be useful in an upcoming Nikon body that would shoot lots of frames, fast...I assume this is a coy reference to the D400 he seems to expect in August.


----------



## cowleystjames (Jul 24, 2013)

This post remind me of La La land. I would like the D400 to make my tea and do the ironing whilst taking pictures without me being there. 
Hell,  I want it to post them straight to Instagram, Facebook and Twitter before they're taken...... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLost (Jul 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I just found this tidbit on Thom Hogan's site. It's from a few days ago. It talks about a brand-new SD storage card Reading Tea Leaves in Things Like Card Introductions | byThom | Thom Hogan
> 
> which offers "UHS-II, and R260MB/s-W240MB/s. "    which I think qualifies as uber-fast read/write speeds...hmmm... he hints that this new card might be useful in an upcoming Nikon body that would shoot lots of frames, fast...I assume this is a coy reference to the D400 he seems to expect in August.



I've seen a few posts about toshiba's UHS-II cards..  With the claimed write speed it could in theory write ~7 24mp RAW images a second.    However, the internal buffer still needs to be large enough to support a high (more then 6) number of raw images and fast enough to move them through the system... 

Since the D400 is aimed at people who cant afford a D4 im not sure its target audience is willing to fork out over $600US for two 32gb SD cards.


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would choose a 16MP sensor than 24MP!

It would give better noise performance and a larger buffer. I dont see the need for a 24MP sensor at all.

8fps would do just fine.
I fully weathersealed body is expected.
Nikon must think of a new, good, affordable Kit lens for it.

Price must be under $1600 or everyone will just pick up a D600!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2013)

cowleystjames said:


> This post remind me of La La land. I would like the D400 to make my tea and do the ironing whilst taking pictures without me being there.
> Hell,  I want it to post them straight to Instagram, Facebook and Twitter before they're taken......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2



For that, you want one of the new Canon bodies...they have that direct-upload feature...


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 24, 2013)

[h=2]Nikon D400 Rumored Specs[/h]

24MP DX-format CMOS sensor
Expeed 4 image processor
New AF system (better than D7100 and will be used on Nikon D4s)
Up to 1/8000 sec and 8fps or 9 fps shutter speed
ISO sensitivity 100-6,400
100% viewfinder coverage
91,000 pixel RGB sensor (from D800)
Same controls as on the D800
Large buffer size (better than D7100)
Advanced video recording capability (up to 60p in HD mode)
No AA filter
Full magnesium alloy body

I would like it if the 24MP sensor would be 16MP or 18MP
Native ISO should be 100-12800. 3200 ISO must be usable
Buffer size - 8fps upto 2 seconds at least!


I hope these specs are true. If they are, this camera will mostly be flawless! I hope its announced soon aswell.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 24, 2013)

cowleystjames said:


> This post remind me of La La land. I would like the D400 to make my tea and do the ironing whilst taking pictures without me being there.
> Hell,  I want it to post them straight to Instagram, Facebook and Twitter before they're taken......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


You should have gotten an iPhone 5 it could do that for you...  on a serious note why do you think Nikon should just stand still and not produce a D400?


----------



## NikonBob (Aug 2, 2013)

Latest rumoured spec and price (as of August 1 2013)

Announcement by Nikon expected later this month (August)

MSRP $1999.00
14.3 megapixels (like that better than 24mp)
1080p 24fps
EXCEED Plus processor (30% faster than EXCEED)
AF 51 point
AF tracking by color
AF calibration
3" 922,000 pixel LCD monitor
7 fps (9 with grip)
Sealed Buttons
Magnesium Alloy Body
Virtual Horizon
Single CF Card Slot (I was hoping for 2 slots)

I plan to order one as soon as Nikon makes the announcement

By the way, I do not believe this camera will be called the D400 as the number "400" has negative connotations in Japan. I am thinking D401 (there was a F401) or D500.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Aug 2, 2013)

NikonBob said:


> Latest rumoured spec and price (as of August 1 2013)
> 
> Announcement by Nikon expected later this month (August)
> 
> ...



Only 14.3? Is that a typo?


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 2, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> NikonBob said:
> 
> 
> > Latest rumoured spec and price (as of August 1 2013)
> ...



What he said ^^

I'm also curious a to will people be able to take full advantage of the new options. I mean the D300 runs considerably slower when set to 14bits vs 12 bits.


----------



## NikonBob (Aug 2, 2013)

Not a typo ... 14.8 megapixels - sensor effective 14.3 megapixels.

Ultimately I still plan to purchase a D4 for its full frame and superior picture quality and other features. 

Moose Peterson has said (in the current issue of BT Magazine) that he is currently field testing an amazing new camera but has signed a non disclosure agreement with Nikon so cannot say anything about it. I believe is may be the "D400".


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2013)

Makes me wonder if the new camera "might just be" an FX body????? Seems very weird to offer a 14.3 MP APS-C sensor camera when even the lowest-priced Nikon D-slr body, the D3200, has 24 MP, as do the D5200 and D7100 bodies.

The problem with the D7100 is buffer...it shoots fast, price is right, but the buffer is extremely weak for an "action/event" camera. That is the one thing the D400 needs--fast throughput, and a deep buffer, not a one-second, 6-frame deep buffer like a D7100 in RAW mode.


----------



## NikonBob (Aug 2, 2013)

It is a DX Format Camera. The new processor will be a big improvement. I am sure that they will have increased the buffer significantly over the D300s.

I shoot mostly sports and wildlife so I need the 9 fps with a large buffer. That is why the D4 is still on my wish list.


----------



## Rob99 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the first I've heard 14.3, that makes no sense what so ever. 

Everything else I've read says 24.3 with no aa filter.


----------



## NikonBob (Aug 2, 2013)

Time will tell, but I don't think it would be possible to produce a camera at that price that is 24mp and is able to shoot 7 fps - 9fps with the grip - the buffer would have to be huge. And that is what is missing in the DX format - a camera that can shoot at a high frame rate.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Makes me wonder if the new camera "might just be" an FX body????? Seems very weird to offer a 14.3 MP APS-C sensor camera when even the lowest-priced Nikon D-slr body, the D3200, has 24 MP, as do the D5200 and D7100 bodies.
> 
> The problem with the D7100 is buffer...it shoots fast, price is right, but the buffer is extremely weak for an "action/event" camera. That is the one thing the D400 needs--fast throughput, and a deep buffer, not a one-second, 6-frame deep buffer like a D7100 in RAW mode.



My D7100 did just fine catching Nelson Cruz hitting a Grand Slam last month (single shot, non-continuous). I even got some neat pictures of the balls flying through the air 

I know, I know, just pulling your chain.


----------



## NikonBob (Aug 2, 2013)

IF the D400 does turn out to be 24 megapixels I will pass it up and continue saving for the D4 @ 16 megapixels. I prefer a high frame rate, large buffer, low noise and superior picture quality. With the exception of the D800, which is a great landscape camera, there seems to be too much emphasis on megapixels these days. Give me more dynamic range rather than resolution any day! Just my opinion.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 2, 2013)

Where did you see the latest specs?  NR hasn't said anything...  14.3 sounds sorta goofy, but it is possible that it would have better high ISO performance than the D800 at that pixel density and with a new expeed processor it would have a HUGE buffer..


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2013)

I just simply can NOT believe Nikon would *ever* release a 14.3 MP crop-body camera when the cheapest Nikon currently has 24 megapixels!!! THIS site's rumors actually make sense: 24 MP. Nikon D400 Announcement in September 2013 with Expeed 4 and new AF System | Daily Camera News

Their list of possible specifications sounds quite believable, and logical. I think a 14.3 megapixel figure might be the "speed crop" on a reduced-sized part of the APS-C sensor,or just a deliberate mis-information leak to see who might be violating NDA's. The D2x, and the D3-series and the D7100, as well as the D800 for example, offer users different in-camera capture sizes, so I could see 14.3 MP being something like that. But for the capture size of the entire frame area, 14.3 MP just seems too low for an APS-C body released at this time--unless for example, it is simply a *High-ISO MONSTER* with super tricked-out electronics and in-camera NR that is streets ahead of what they have offered before. I still think the D300s replacement body has just gotta' be a 24MP crop-body, at least.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, I found it.  I think NikonBob meant August 1, 2009 which was when the "real" D400 would have been announced... since the rumors were heating up in December of 2008... Just saying..  Nikon D400 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## cgw (Aug 3, 2013)

The major makers need all the help they can get. Have a look at Hogan's clarifying graphics of the somewhat opaque CIPA numbers for unit sales 2012-13:

The Interchangeable Lens Camera Droop | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## nyjazz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

I do agree that the D7100 comes up short on a few things but price wise, I'll probably switch to FX before investing in the next best DX camera.


----------



## nyjazz (Aug 8, 2013)

hi,

I do agree that the D7100 comes up short on a few things but price wise, I'll probably switch to FX before investing in the next best DX camera.


----------



## TheLost (Aug 9, 2013)

No Canon 7Dmk2 for at least another year.. 
EOS 7D Mark II Information [CR2] « Canon Rumors


> _Were told there is zero chance of a 7D Mark II in 2013. The camera is currently slated for release in the second half of 2014. Were told the final specifications of the camera are far from complete_




Nikon let 'slip' the announcement of an unknown new entry level DSLR (D1000?)
Nikon to release new entry level DSLR camera, "revised" compact cameras | Nikon Rumors
Bottom of that story...


> _Basically we should see three major camera announcements in the next few months in addition to any new Nikon 1 and Coolpix products. Sorry, nothing on the D400 for now (no surprise again since there seems to be a "zero chance of a 7D Mark II in 2013")._



When, Nikon? When?!?!?!?


----------



## GaryT (Aug 9, 2013)

So this is what the announcement in aug/sep is going to be about!?!? Well that's crappy!!


----------



## NikonBob (Aug 16, 2013)

If Nikon does not announce a "D400" by the end of September (IMHO it will not be called the D400 since the number 400 has bad connotations in Japan - D401?) and it does not have the following specs -

1. magnesium-alloy construction with advanced dust and moisture countermeasures
2. 7 fps - 9 fps with a grip
3. Significantly larger buffer
4. Dual memory card slots
5. Improved low noise
6. Improved updated autofocus system
7. Minimum 16 megapixels (max 24)

I will continue saving for the D4.


----------



## TheLost (Aug 21, 2013)

Things are looking bleak...  Latest posts/comments on NikonRumors..



> Q:Not sure why NR is pessimistic about D400 date[...]
> A: I am not pessimistic, I am basing my opinion on the info I receive. Unless a miracle happens, there will be no D400 this year.





> Q:Are you thinking now that the D400 is probably not going to be launched?
> A: At least not any time soon. For a long time I was told that the D7100 will be the top of the line DX camera. It seems that what I reported an year ago is still true.





> Q:I was told right after Earthquake by someone high up that there was no D400 planned. Nothing I've heard or seen since tells me anything different. Think of the amount of bodies they've released since the D300 and ask if they were releasing what is the hold up?
> A: Same here - I was told that the D7100 will be the top of the DX line months before the camera was released. After it came out, many realized that the buffer is not fast enough and we all assumed that there will be a better DX camera coming soon. I have not heard anything reliable since that such camera exists.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 21, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Things are looking bleak... Latest posts/comments on NikonRumors..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know... I finally got tired of waiting, reading, hoping, etc... I sold my D300 and 17-55 F2.8 DX and bought a D700 and 28-70 F2.8.
I'm happy about the move. I do miss my D300 at times, but I enjoy that I can shoot at ISO 3200 and 6400 without fear.
I'm now committed to FX, as my bank account just got smaller.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 21, 2013)

shadowlands said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Things are looking bleak... Latest posts/comments on NikonRumors..
> ...



Ya, I'm thinking about buying a D800 my self. I really love my D7100 but the small buffer is killing me and I do't see a D400 anytime soon.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> Ya, I'm thinking about buying a D800 my self. I really love my D7100 but the small buffer is killing me and I do't see a D400 anytime soon.



The d800 won't be any better.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2013)

this isn't directly about a D400 but from nikon Nikon | Investor Relations | Q&A of Financial Results for First Quarter of the Year Ending March 31, 2014



> We were hoping the market in China would recover in the second half of  this fiscal year, allowing us to regain our pace in expanding the  market. However, we now feel it is more realistic to expect recovery of  Chinese economy to be delayed to almost the end of the fiscal year.





> We are keeping inventory of our digital SLR cameras to extremely low  levels. We plan to launch new products in the latter half of the fiscal  year expect a shift towards newer products that have higher profit  margins.



so to me it sounds like they are planning some more SLR releases, however their comment about shifting toward higher profit margin products, makes me question the D400 and D4x/D4s stuff due to a much more limited market on those items (from a business standpoint of specialized higher end bodies vs lower end consumer bodies which use cheaper materials and sell in a vastly higher volume) at least that's what it sounds like to me, not necessarily what will happen or anything, its equally possible that the higher price of the high end bodies brings a greater overall profit percentage and that they are going to focus on that...but either way, the first quote also makes me think some announcements may be delayed until late this year or early 2014.

edit- also on their projected estimation for the fiscal year ending Mar 2014, on pages 6 and 7 here:http://www.nikon.com/about/ir/ir_library/result/pdf/2014/14first_2_e.pdf
They mention this:


> Accelerate shifting newer products in the entry class of D-SLR.





> Sales mix is shifted toward newer products in the entry class of D-SLR in order to improve operating income ratio (7.9% in 1H &#8594; 12.0&#65285; in 2H).



so take that for what it's worth, its not necessarily definitive against higher end bodies, but it also makes me question the 'typical' release of them as far as a D400/D4x/D4s are concerned.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, I'm thinking about buying a D800 my self. I really love my D7100 but the small buffer is killing me and I do't see a D400 anytime soon.
> ...



incorrect, Nikon rates the buffer at 14bit lossless compressed raw files for the D7100 at 6 images, and the D800 rates at 17 images. which is a significant difference, unless you're just doing 'spray and pray', in which case, really nothing will be large 'enough'


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 21, 2013)

This would be rather sad news for me if there is no D300 successor,  I really have no upgrade path...  D7100 - lacks the build quality, direct controls and buffer...  D600 doesn't interest me at all, D800 is too slow and not optimized for what I shoot..  I find it rather odd that Nikon would just abandon my market segment when I can't be the only one that is an action bird photographer.


----------



## matthewo (Aug 21, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> This would be rather sad news for me if there is no D300 successor, I really have no upgrade path... D7100 - lacks the build quality, direct controls and buffer... D600 doesn't interest me at all, D800 is too slow and not optimized for what I shoot.. would find it rather odd that Nikon would just abandon my market segment when I can't be the only one that is an action bird photographer.



I like the d800, I find 4 fps enough. I never just hold the shutter anyway. I tend to usually get way more photos then I need with 4fps anyways(5 FPS DX). haha.
although I think an old D3 would be a nice camera as a secondary body. although it wouldn't have the crop factor the d800 does. forget d800 resolution for detail, just remember why the wildlife photographers use the d800, FF ISO, with DX like reach, I would give up a few FPS for that anyday.  but you still got to give it to the D800 as if you compare it to the D4 as far as resolution captured, the buffer, and or processor would be processing about the same amount of data, now if you could just unlock the DX mode for 8 FPS then it would be cool, I know it can do it, but of coarse Nikon doesn't want that

d800 with 500mm +1.4x teleconverter = 1050mm at 16 MP and F5.6 min, 35mm EQ.  cant loose with 1050mm...


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 21, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> This would be rather sad news for me if there is no D300 successor,  I really have no upgrade path...  D7100 - lacks the build quality, direct controls and buffer...  D600 doesn't interest me at all, D800 is too slow and not optimized for what I shoot..  I find it rather odd that Nikon would just abandon my market segment when I can't be the only one that is an action bird photographer.



I honestly don't think Nikon has giving on a D300 successor, I just think they suffered major set back with the unfortunate events that took place in Japan.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 21, 2013)

matthewo said:


> I like the d800, I find 4 fps enough. I never just hold the shutter anyway.  I tend to usually get way more photos then I need with 4fps anyways. haha.
> although I think an old D3 would be a nice camera as a secondary body.  although it wouldn't have the crop factor the d800 does.  forget d800 resolution for detail, just remember why the wildlife photographers use the d800, FF ISO, with DX like reach, I would give up a few FPS for that anyday.



My biggest concern is my Osprey dive sequences... The Odds of catching the perfect talon down entry shot is greatly decreased with 4-5 FPS.  They drop their talons in the last .25 seconds and getting 2 frames in that split second is crucial.  The other thing I think about is the Eagle sequence I caught.  I would have loved to have it in focus a little better, but only having 4 frames in this second would not been as nearly as cool...  1 Second in the life of an eagle - a set on Flickr  If I ever get a do over of this I want to have all 8 shots in the sequence...


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> This would be rather sad news for me if there is no D300 successor,  I really have no upgrade path...  D7100 - lacks the build quality, direct controls and buffer...  D600 doesn't interest me at all, D800 is too slow and not optimized for what I shoot..  I find it rather odd that Nikon would just abandon my market segment when I can't be the only one that is an action bird photographer.



I shoot the same thing as you and the D800 hasn't been problematic for me . but yeah a nice high end DX would be ideal I don't think the D7100 is all that great, its far too 'consumer' level to be a flagship DX body, I'm not really thinking a D400 that it WONT EVER happen, but rather I'm thinking we just can't really trust the "standard" updating time frame....to me the quotes from nikon apply more to the D4x/D4s updates than the D400, since I think there is definitely more of a market in the D400 area (since the D800 kindof covers most of what a high res D4x level would be, and the D4 is already a ultra fast, high ISO monster like the D3s, so unless they're able to expand that significantly, I'm not sure a D4s is warranted)...at least that's my take on it.


----------



## matthewo (Aug 21, 2013)

man talk about a quickie. haha, understood.  I guess what I shoot are slow


----------



## matthewo (Aug 21, 2013)

the thing about the d4s or d4x updates, I really think d4x wouldn't be as important to the masses as a proper d4s, the d4x could have similar resolution of d800, or maybe 24mp with high fps, not really great IMO. a d4s with a noticeable improvement in ISO, over the slack non improvement in iso from the d3s to the d4. that what everyone wants, that's what makes people put down the big money, having the best ISO performance. that's why people drool and seeing usable performance at 20000 ISO, haha, is it really needed, probably not, but will it make people talk and respark canon / Nikon fight, sure...

we are coming to a point with the FF dslr cameras, that each new model is only a little bit better then the pervious model.  people buy them for a few features, but mostly just to have the newest greatest thing.  tell me why someone needs a d4 over a d3s if they don't do video?


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah I agree, I really don't see a D4x being any less than 36mp, in fact I don't see the point of it being 36 either, the D3x was a massive increase in MP over the D3 to a then-unheard of (in nikon land) 24mp, I could see them upsizing the D7100 pixel density sensor to a FX size which would be 54mp (kindof like how they upsized the D7k sensor for the D800), or possibly something inbetween the d800 and that, but the X models have historically been high resolution models, I don't see any reason why they would drop to anything below 36mp for an X model, going down to 24mp in an X makes absolutely no sense to me (that would just be a D600 or D3x) even though 54mp sounds crazy, but with rumors of high 40mp canons in the works, and 41mp cell phone cameras already out, it doesn't seem like too far of a stretch...and while a D4s with a vast improvement in ISO over the current D4 would be nice, but I don't know how realistic it is, the D4 was able to increase the resolution moderately, the fps fairly significantly, and still maintain the same ISO performance of the D3s, if that is worth the change would be up to the shooter I suppose...I'm in the same mindset as you that advances will be less dramatic, the more advanced we get (DX or FX), which is why I'm wondering if some of these hypothetical models will ever be a reality.

however both those markets would be pretty small compared to a D400 market, which makes me think that the D400 is more likely, but the D400 market is still smaller than other entry level routes that they could take. I think their biggest financial hit was with the 1 series, so I hope they throttle down on those, and what I'd like is for them to focus more on the higher end DSLRs (dx and Fx), and some lens updates that are very much needed...


----------



## TheLost (Aug 22, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> My biggest concern is my Osprey dive sequences... The Odds of catching the perfect talon down entry shot is greatly decreased with 4-5 FPS.  They drop their talons in the last .25 seconds and getting 2 frames in that split second is crucial.  The other thing I think about is the Eagle sequence I caught.  I would have loved to have it in focus a little better, but only having 4 frames in this second would not been as nearly as cool...  1 Second in the life of an eagle - a set on Flickr  If I ever get a do over of this I want to have all 8 shots in the sequence...



Have you played around with the Nikon 1 (V1 or V2) and the FT-1 adapter?  60 FPS and 2.7x crop factor....  I was impressed when i tried it (based on a recommendation) and while the AF was a bit tricky its very doable.  While it might not be your ideal setup...  It definitely gets the job done.. and you can pick up the camera w/adapter super cheap


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 22, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Have you played around with the Nikon 1 (V1 or V2) and the FT-1 adapter?  60 FPS and 2.7x crop factor....  I was impressed when i tried it (based on a recommendation) and while the AF was a bit tricky its very doable.  While it might not be your ideal setup...  It definitely gets the job done.. and you can pick up the camera w/adapter super cheap



I have thought about that a little, but I would have to rethink my lens setup.  I would hate to give up my Tokina 300 F2.8 and I don't have any AF-S lenses, even my Tamron 200-500 is AF-D style.  Maybe the V4 will have a built in focus motor LOL


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 22, 2013)

I Hope it don't look like this. nikon d4\00 A Macbook Pro - Nikon crossbred.The only thing its missing is the powder aluminum finish.


----------



## matthewo (Aug 22, 2013)

V1 was pretty useless for in flight even with a 70-200 vr.  It was fast AF but too much shutter lag.


----------



## TheLost (Aug 22, 2013)

matthewo said:


> V1 was pretty useless for in flight even with a 70-200 vr.  It was fast AF but too much shutter lag.



I played with it on my 70-200 and while its qwerky.... its possible.  The trick is to set the correct AF and be in electronic shutter mode.   

I still say 4k (and 8k) video will kill the need for a high FPS 'still camera'.  You kind of get a glimpse of that shooting the V1 @ 30fps (granted you only get one second of it  )


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2013)

I know there are a lot of Nikons piling up at the low end, but I really think a D400 would be a good seller. I wonder if Nikon is waiting for the Canon 70D to hit the streets before they roll out their D400? That seems like it might be a good way to steal Canon's thunder. Get people, as in the entire amateur and enthusiast market, and some pros, all into camera buying frenzy mode, and busy on the web at alllll the big photography web sites and blogs, so that prospective customers will see both the new 70D AND a new Nikon model. One simply can NOT, for any price, buy those kinds of web views and that kind of "buzz".

This has happened before, you know...the D90 was the first d-slr that could shoot video; Canon followed less than a week later with their own video-capable d-slr announcement...


----------



## TheLost (Aug 22, 2013)

The problem is... the Canon 70D was announced almost 2 months ago.
Canon EOS 70D Announced « Canon Rumors

It's already started shipping...
The Canon EOS 70D is Hitting Stores « Canon Rumors

People have already pre-ordered.. paid for... and received the 70D.

I expect a DigitalRevTV comparison between the D7100 and 70D any day now.  As soon as they do a buffer test its game over for Nikon's frenzy.

Seems like the time to steal the 70D's thunder was a month ago


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2013)

So, there's already a handful of Canon 70D's that hit the shores of AUSTRALIA, yesterday!! Woo-hoo!!!

I see B&H Photo, the world's largest photo dealer says it'll be available at the end of August...a week from now I guess? Give or take a week, or two weeks, or three weeks?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=986389&is=REG&Q=&A=details


----------

